# Advice on 15" Sub



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

To start out, im new here, in fact its my first post, so please go easy. I currently have a 2.1 Bose setup driven by a Yamaha amp. Its good, but not great. For my new setup I would like a surround sound 5.1 setup, which means a new amp and speakers.

To start out with my system, I would like to pick a Sub. Ive heard great things about 15" subs and so I would like to pick this part first and build around it. My budget is around ~£200 or ~$350 for it.

Can someone please recommend one for me? Ive looked at B&W and JBL but both of these are priced at double my budget. Im quite happy to go for a not so well known brand as long as the quality is still very high.

Thanks!

James


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome James. Have you considered do-it-yourself? Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

The concept of building a sub is new to me and I love the idea. Ive already made a post in the DIY Sub section!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome!!!


Have you considered buying a used sub???? .....sometimes you can find good bargains.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Are you absolutely set on a 15" driver? Size is not necessarily everything, especially at that price point.

Or, if you are willing to spring $150 more, AV123.com has a sale right now for their MFW-15 that retails for $800 now for only $399 plus $100 freight cost.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Also, I've heard the MFW-15, personally, and at that price point it is a STEAL.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Also, I've heard the MFW-15, personally, and at that price point it is a STEAL.


Hi guys.

Thank you very much for the replies. I'm actually an engineering student at Brunel university so not only do I have access to a workshop but i'm also keen to save a buck or to so I think I'm quite suited to building my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Spadez said:


> I have access to a workshop but i'm also keen to save a buck or to so I think I'm quite suited to building my own.


Good luck.... visit the DIY forum and you'll get a lot of ideas and help :T


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw a nice powered sub on ebay last week it went for around 70.00 the sub was blown but the 250 watt plate amp was in good shape.. I think ebay may be a good start


----------

